# Good Source of Amyris????



## skyfarms (Oct 17, 2011)

Anyone know where one can get the sweet, sandalwood-like smelling amyris I've heard talk of?  

I received some from mountain rose herbs and it smells just awful - like gun cleaning chemicals and grease.  Do not recommend their amyris eo, needless to say :roll:   though I do like many of their other products.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 17, 2011)

Try NDA?  I like their oils a lot.

Although amyris is often called West Indian sandalwood, it's by no means identical to the real thing.  Many people blend it with other woody EOs to approximate sandalwood.


----------



## skyfarms (Oct 17, 2011)

What company is NDA?  Is that New Directions?  Sorry for my ignorance.

Thanks for your recommendation!


----------



## skyfarms (Oct 17, 2011)

Okay, I'm dumb.  I looked up New Directions Aromatics and found the company.  Brain glitch.  They don't carry Amyris (or West Indian Sandalwood).  They do have a good selection otherwise and good prices.  

What about Camden Grey for EO's????  Anyone? 

Thanks again!


----------



## walkinwounded (Oct 21, 2011)

theorganicwitch.com is where I get mine


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 21, 2011)

I would go with a *reputable* company Like Lebermuth or Liberty Naturals. http://libertynatural.com/


----------



## skyfarms (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the Liberty Naturals link!  I was surprised to find their prices are decent too.  I do want to go with a company who is known to sell high quality eo's - I've had my share of the other end of the spectrum.


----------

